# BHMs who still work out?



## JackCivelli (May 10, 2020)

Hey BHMs and FFAs! I was wondering how many of my fellow bhms still hit the gym. Despite the potential for undesired weightloss and accelerated metabolism is a risk, it’s practically a must for me. I love being as big as I am and still being strong enough to not be slowed down by my weight. Plus I like the way weight training makes me look and feel, with a strong core and a generous passing of fat over it.

plus weight training really increases my appetite.

Of course, with the gyms closed, this hasn’t really been an option except for working out at home with free weights.

Anyway, I wanted to know if any other bhms did the same, and how all of the lovely FFAs here felt about it


----------



## Barrett (May 10, 2020)

Oh, yeah. Built my own home gym a few years ago.

There are more kettlebells and weight plates around the edge of the room, out of frame, along with another barbell and a landmine set-up, and a Viking Press handle to use with that. I also have a cable system for the rack, as well as a whole other 400lb weight set outside for Olympic lifts, and two farmer's walk handles.
Though, I do have to admit to indulging more in catering to my belly than working out in recent weeks.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (May 10, 2020)

Once this lockdown is over I will be back in the gym. I want to gain back fat and muscle I lost. I’m getting something of a workout now because I’m moving, and doing a lot of it myself.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 10, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Oh, yeah. Built my own home gym a few years ago.
> 
> There are more kettlebells and weight plates around the edge of the room, out of frame, along with another barbell and a landmine set-up, and a Viking Press handle to use with that. I also have a cable system for the rack, as well as a whole other 400lb weight set outside for Olympic lifts, and two farmer's walk handles.
> Though, I do have to admit to indulging more in catering to my belly than working out in recent weeks.


I’m personally not into the set ups. I just have a barbell for dead lifts (up to 375 lbs) and free weights at home, plus “free” workouts like pushups, pull-ups a d hanging crunches (since regular crunches are pretty well impossible now lol)
All the rigs and racks I just use at the gym.


----------



## Barrett (May 10, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> I’m personally not into the set ups. I just have a barbell for dead lifts (up to 375 lbs) and free weights at home, plus “free” workouts like pushups, pull-ups a d hanging crunches (since regular crunches are pretty well impossible now lol)
> All the rigs and racks I just use at the gym.



Well, I put this together precisely so I don't have to go to a gym.

Granted, it's a big initial investment, but I got some money from my dad's estate when he passed a few years ago, so I took that unfortunate opportunity to do something positive, health-wise, for myself.
And I can add equipment as I desire, without having to hope that a retail/public gym owner will even have, or bother to procure the equipment I want to use, if I were to ask. I have everything I need, without relying on anyone else. 
And, no gym membership to feel guilty about not using when I'm in a fat phase, like the major one I'm in now.

Also, I don't have to share my equipment with the general public, who don't take care of it, and MY gym is never a frakking disaster area that I have to clean up before I can even use it, like the gyms I used to go to. 
Nor do I have to share a locker room with a myriad of weirdos, some of whom stand there naked, wrinkled with age, and spread-legged with one foot up on a bench, blow-drying their ancient nether region with a hair dryer. I'm a textbook introvert, so I'm fine not having people around.

Another huge perk: No travel time involved, having to drive to the gym. My weight room is right next to my bedroom. I can bounce out of bed at 3am (yes, I'm that crazy dude), grab my pre-workout nutrition from the handy-dandy mini-fridge located IN my weight room, do my warm-up, and roll right into my workout, grab my post-workout stuff from the fridge, down it, and head straight to the shower. All in the comfort of my own home.


----------



## Jaycee (May 10, 2020)

I personally don't mind if a BHM works out, like strength training. I find it attractive being with someone who is stronger as well as bigger than I am. I'm pretty strong myself (squatting and lifting 200# is easy to me) so it takes someone pretty strong to big stronger. I don't feel small and feminine when I'm the physically stronger one in the relationship.

My hubby thankfully is stronger than I am... but if I'm hand milking my goats I can get bigger forearms than him. He doesn't go to the gym but we do a pretty labor intensive job of dairy farming without a lot of automation. It's hard to explain how physically intense dairy farming is if you've never done it.


----------



## Barrett (May 10, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> I personally don't mind if a BHM works out, like strength training. I find it attractive being with someone who is stronger as well as bigger than I am. I'm pretty strong myself (squatting and lifting 200# is easy to me) so it takes someone pretty strong to big stronger. I don't feel small and feminine when I'm the physically stronger one in the relationship.
> 
> My hubby thankfully is stronger than I am... but if I'm hand milking my goats I can get bigger forearms than him. He doesn't go to the gym but we do a pretty labor intensive job of dairy farming without a lot of automation. It's hard to explain how physically intense dairy farming is if you've never done it.



I used to live in dairy country up in northeastern New York State. (just a handful of miles from the Canadian border.) I miss it, and I love that work.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 11, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> I personally don't mind if a BHM works out, like strength training. I find it attractive being with someone who is stronger as well as bigger than I am. I'm pretty strong myself (squatting and lifting 200# is easy to me) so it takes someone pretty strong to big stronger. I don't feel small and feminine when I'm the physically stronger one in the relationship.
> 
> My hubby thankfully is stronger than I am... but if I'm hand milking my goats I can get bigger forearms than him. He doesn't go to the gym but we do a pretty labor intensive job of dairy farming without a lot of automation. It's hard to explain how physically intense dairy farming is if you've never done it.


Yeah I actually do know what you mean. I grew up on my grandpa’s ranch. They didn’t do dairy farming, but practically everything about farming and ranching will make you stronger. My grandpa broke horses and I got into it a little when I was a teenager. That’s honestly what taught me to be able to take a hit when I started boxing. 

Damn, back then I never would have thought I would turn into such a land whale.


----------



## Jaycee (May 11, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I used to live in dairy country up in northeastern New York State. (just a handful of miles from the Canadian border.) I miss it, and I love that work.




From pictures I've seen it's looks like pretty country there. I absolutely love dairy farming beyond words. It's not easy and I'll never be rich but it's a great way to live.


----------



## Jaycee (May 11, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Yeah I actually do know what you mean. I grew up on my grandpa’s ranch. They didn’t do dairy farming, but practically everything about farming and ranching will make you stronger. My grandpa broke horses and I got into it a little when I was a teenager. That’s honestly what taught me to be able to take a hit when I started boxing.
> 
> Damn, back then I never would have thought I would turn into such a land whale.




That's cool! That's a good way to learn how to take a hit Critters can pack a punch when they decide to get testy and kick or slam you around. I've a had few experiences with that myself. 

On animals and boxing, I had an uncle when he was younger got in a brawl with the at the time state heavyweight boxing champion, and my uncle made him leave the scene on a stretcher. When my uncle got asked about it he said he just beat him like he was beating a Holstein cow  

I gotta say if you ask me, now you look damn good


----------



## JackCivelli (May 11, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> That's cool! That's a good way to learn how to take a hit Critters can pack a punch when they decide to get testy and kick or slam you around. I've a had few experiences with that myself.
> 
> On animals and boxing, I had an uncle when he was younger got in a brawl with the at the time state heavyweight boxing champion, and my uncle made him leave the scene on a stretcher. When my uncle got asked about it he said he just beat him like he was beating a Holstein cow
> 
> I gotta say if you ask me, now you look damn good



That’s sounds like a taunt. “I’m gonna beat your ass like a Holstein cow!”
lol
I’m generally kind of annoyed by an overused trope in country songs where the whole song is basically about how if you’re from the country you’re BA, but if you’re from the city you’re a wuss. But damn if there’s not some truth to it. Country life just makes you stronger.

And thank you! I feel good too!
“Land whale” is a compliment as far as I’m concerned


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 11, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> That’s sounds like a taunt. “I’m gonna beat your ass like a Holstein cow!”
> lol
> I’m generally kind of annoyed by an overused trope in country songs where the whole song is basically about how if you’re from the country you’re BA, but if you’re from the city you’re a wuss. But damn if there’s not some truth to it. Country life just makes you stronger.
> 
> ...



I feel like there’s a psychological strength to living in the city because there’s so much chaos and you’re confronted by so much humanity every day. Can we at least agree that suburbanites are weak and soft?

(jk jk jk, I’m being facetious, please don’t get mad at me if you’re from the burbs)


----------



## JackCivelli (May 11, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I feel like there’s a psychological strength to living in the city because there’s so much chaos and you’re confronted by so much humanity every day. Can we at least agree that suburbanites are weak and soft?
> 
> (jk jk jk, I’m being facetious, please don’t get mad at me if you’re from the burbs)


Haha yeah for sure. Every type of setting has its pros and cons. I’ve been both a country boy and a city slicker, and both have their challenges. I would agree that city life requires more mental acuity, whole country life requires more brute strength.

I’ve never been a suburbanite, but I’m sure you need something to be able to live there.

binge watching skills maybe?


----------



## Ffancy (May 11, 2020)

I’m also from the country so I feel no call to defend the suburbs but I thought we liked both strong and soft, and weak and soft around here, as long as there’s some cuddly softness 



Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I feel like there’s a psychological strength to living in the city because there’s so much chaos and you’re confronted by so much humanity every day. Can we at least agree that suburbanites are weak and soft?
> 
> (jk jk jk, I’m being facetious, please don’t get mad at me if you’re from the burbs)


----------



## JackCivelli (May 11, 2020)

For sure! No judgements here. City, country, suburbs, cave dwellers, mer-people, moorlocks, eloi... as long as you got dat squishability, or appreciate dat squishability, this is the place for you.


----------



## Jaycee (May 11, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> That’s sounds like a taunt. “I’m gonna beat your ass like a Holstein cow!”
> lol
> I’m generally kind of annoyed by an overused trope in country songs where the whole song is basically about how if you’re from the country you’re BA, but if you’re from the city you’re a wuss. But damn if there’s not some truth to it. Country life just makes you stronger.
> 
> ...




Right! Lol you don't know what a hot headed pissed off farm kid is gonna use for a taunt 

That is true it's certainly over used! But there is truth in country life builds character especially if you grew up with livestock. You learn of lot stuff at a young age like the birds and bees (the cow isn't giving the bull a piggy back ride lol), and the cycle of life. 

You're welcome!! Glad that's compliment


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 11, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> I’m also from the country so I feel no call to defend the suburbs but I thought we liked both strong and soft, and weak and soft around here, as long as there’s some cuddly softness



I was talking soft like not emotionally/socially tough, but yes. We love a softy.

I actually lived kind of in the suburbs for school and it wasn’t bad, it was fine, and so were the people who lived there. I just grew up as a city kid with suburban cousins and to me it always seemed like they were afraid of the city or didn’t know how to deal with it. They’d come in to visit me and freak out over a rando on the street flipping them off, which you learn to shrug off if you grow up in the city. Or they’d think the areas I hung out in were sketchy, when they were actually totally safe. I know not everyone from the suburbs is like that, but it’s just sort of instinct to make fun of them because my relatives acted like such babies when it came to the city.

There’s nothing wrong with wanting to feel safe, though. Cities are really dangerous now, because of covid, which sucks. A lot of people have left already and I’m sure more people will leave soon.


----------



## Jaycee (May 11, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I feel like there’s a psychological strength to living in the city because there’s so much chaos and you’re confronted by so much humanity every day. Can we at least agree that suburbanites are weak and soft?
> 
> (jk jk jk, I’m being facetious, please don’t get mad at me if you’re from the burbs)




I give credit to city or burb dwellers I'd go bat shit living with that close to that many people, is a big no thank you for me! There's a preferred place where everyone likes to live!


----------



## Barrett (May 11, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> I give credit to city or burb dwellers I'd go bat shit living with that close to that many people, is a big no thank you for me! There's a preferred place where everyone likes to live!



Yup. I've lived in and visited all three settings; rural, urban, and suburb. While there are a few cities I've enjoyed to a limited extent (Atlanta, San Diego, Burlington), I vastly prefer the rural life. 

If the primary smell in the air is cow manure, I know I'm home.


----------



## Jaycee (May 11, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Yup. I've lived in and visited all three settings; rural, urban, and suburb. While there are a few cities I've enjoyed to a limited extent (Atlanta, San Diego, Burlington), I vastly prefer the rural life.
> 
> If the primary smell in the air is cow manure, I know I'm home.




I haven't ever lived off the farm (nor do I want to!)
I definitely have the same preference where to live as you  and I'm very found of that smell as well


----------



## Corey (May 12, 2020)

I’ve lived in the suburbs outside of Dallas my whole life (except for the past 2 years, but I live in a major college town now). The city never phased me. I think because the suburbs located outside of Dallas are so close to the city that those who grew up around the area became used to it. It sort of meshed together. Also, I visited Austin a lot, and still do. I love Austin. I’ve always been a seeker of fun/mischief/adrenaline though, so much so that it worried my mom when I went off to college. She had every reason to worry, honestly.  I did some real stupid shit, but I ain’t sorry.


----------



## LeoGibson (May 12, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Oh, yeah. Built my own home gym a few years ago.
> 
> There are more kettlebells and weight plates around the edge of the room, out of frame, along with another barbell and a landmine set-up, and a Viking Press handle to use with that. I also have a cable system for the rack, as well as a whole other 400lb weight set outside for Olympic lifts, and two farmer's walk handles.
> Though, I do have to admit to indulging more in catering to my belly than working out in recent weeks.


That's a really nice set up you have there! I'm more partial to a home gym myself. I intend to put one together at some point where I can keep all the strongman implements I like to use and have the traditional powerlifting equipment as well.

To answer op's question, I'm a BHM that regularly trains. I have competed in both powerlifting meets and strongman comps. My new thing is BJJ and although it has my main focus I still manage to hit the weight pile twice a week in between jiu jitsu classes.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 12, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> I haven't ever lived off the farm (nor do I want to!)
> I definitely have the same preference where to live as you  and I'm very found of that smell as well


So are you an FFA who was in the FFA?


----------



## SSBHM (May 12, 2020)

I love to work out, but haven't been to the gym for about 2 months. I can tell the difference and it makes me moodier too. 

Hope I can get back to it soon. 

Weight hasn't changed, but softness, squishiness has.


----------



## Jaycee (May 13, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> So are you an FFA who was in the FFA?



I tried to get in to FFA (would've been so ironic a FFA in FFA) but my hellions of older cousins pissed off the AG teacher at the school really bad (I don't know they the heck they did), as soon as my sister and I said our last name he made it ridiculously hard to join, because we were homeschooled. There was other homeschooled kids in it but those cousins of mine ruined my chance haha


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 15, 2020)

I walk 25 minutes everyday. It's good at keeping my blood sugar in check and my joints loose.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 24, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> I tried to get in to FFA (would've been so ironic a FFA in FFA) but my hellions of older cousins pissed off the AG teacher at the school really bad (I don't know they the heck they did), as soon as my sister and I said our last name he made it ridiculously hard to join, because we were homeschooled. There was other homeschooled kids in it but those cousins of mine ruined my chance haha


Haha that’s funny. Sorry your cousins ruined that for you lol
Like I said before, I was raised on my grandpa’s farm, and funnily enough, I was also homeschooled (must be a country thing lol) from the 6th grade onward. My grandpa had some weird bias against the FFA, so I never did join, but I was friends with a lot of kids who did. I didn’t take up the family trade though so I guess it would have been a waste time anyway lol. I live in Dallas now, where if you want to see a tree you have to drive over to Clyde Warren Park lol


----------



## Jaycee (May 25, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Haha that’s funny. Sorry your cousins ruined that for you lol
> Like I said before, I was raised on my grandpa’s farm, and funnily enough, I was also homeschooled (must be a country thing lol) from the 6th grade onward. My grandpa had some weird bias against the FFA, so I never did join, but I was friends with a lot of kids who did. I didn’t take up the family trade though so I guess it would have been a waste time anyway lol. I live in Dallas now, where if you want to see a tree you have to drive over to Clyde Warren Park lol



Yay! Another homeschool alumni  (didn't think there'd be another former homeschooler on dims.) I'm sure Dallas is a lot different than rural life. I'm pretty sure I'd stir crazy in a city trying to serectly have goats


----------



## stevita (May 27, 2020)

The combination of muscle+fat really does it for me. Like many women, I can totally get behind the idea of a big strong man who can just...pick me up and toss me like the pancake 

Also, as much as it appeals to me to be at my feedee's beck and call so they can be lazy and sedentary, I also like the peace of mind of knowing that he's maintaining enough of an exercise routine to stay physically independent if I have to be away for work.


----------



## GrowingBoy (May 28, 2020)

SSBHM said:


> I love to work out, but haven't been to the gym for about 2 months. I can tell the difference and it makes me moodier too.
> 
> Hope I can get back to it soon.
> 
> Weight hasn't changed, but softness, squishiness has.



I'm in the same (squishy) boat, and am coming to the realization that I won't be able to get back in the gym anytime soon, so I need an alternative plan. 

The gyms near me have posted their plan for re-opening, and it doesn't inspire confidence. In the classes they are going to skip a station, and they will limit occupancy in the rest of the gym to 50 percent of capacity. However, it's still an indoor space where people push themselves to get their heartrate up. We're in a county where the number of cases is staying steady or even trending up slightly. So I just can't see how I can go back to spinning class, or the sit on the machines in the weight room day after day in the absence of a vaccine.

Various gyms are also posting online workouts. I've tried a few of the weight lifting ones, I can do most of the exercises with the free weights and kettle bell I have at home. But I don't have a treadmill or elliptical (don't have the space at home) and I've noticed that I start to huff and puff now even walking a few blocks.

My plan (such as it is) is to exercise outdoors now that summer is approaching.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 28, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> Yay! Another homeschool alumni  (didn't think there'd be another former homeschooler on dims.) I'm sure Dallas is a lot different than rural life. I'm pretty sure I'd stir crazy in a city trying to serectly have goats



There’s a house down the road from my apartment where a guy is keeping at least 2 goats. Maybe more. Super weird to see in an urban, somewhat industrial area.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 28, 2020)

stevita said:


> The combination of muscle+fat really does it for me. Like many women, I can totally get behind the idea of a big strong man who can just...pick me up and toss me like the pancake
> 
> Also, as much as it appeals to me to be at my feedee's beck and call so they can be lazy and sedentary, I also like the peace of mind of knowing that he's maintaining enough of an exercise routine to stay physically independent if I have to be away for work.



Those are the two main reasons I like to keep my muscle mass up, too. My lady feeder was 180 lbs and I could still toss her around “like the pancake” as you say lol

I also like that it makes me bigger overall


----------



## MickRidem (May 29, 2020)

My goal is to look like a BHM with strength, shoulders as big as my belly, balanced I guess. I'd like the strongman, or football lineman style... except, shorter. LOL! I have a LOT of eating and lifting to do!


----------



## north2alaska (Jun 19, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Hey BHMs and FFAs! I was wondering how many of my fellow bhms still hit the gym. Despite the potential for undesired weightloss and accelerated metabolism is a risk, it’s practically a must for me. I love being as big as I am and still being strong enough to not be slowed down by my weight. Plus I like the way weight training makes me look and feel, with a strong core and a generous passing of fat over it.
> 
> plus weight training really increases my appetite.
> 
> ...



Late to the party, I suppose.

But I find myself particularity attracted to big guys that still work out. I like the end result for several reasons - first and foremost, health benefits and strength. The other reason is just the overall look - it's nice to still see some physique and form, but with a healthy dose of padding. I LOVE watching the world's strongest men shows or football for the linebackers


----------



## starharp (Jun 25, 2020)

FFA perspective here- i absolutely love fat men who work out. them keeping their muscular arms along with a growing pot belly is amazing to witness. plus it gets them hungrier of course :]


----------



## starharp (Jun 25, 2020)

north2alaska said:


> Late to the party, I suppose.
> 
> But I find myself particularity attracted to big guys that still work out. I like the end result for several reasons - first and foremost, health benefits and strength. The other reason is just the overall look - it's nice to still see some physique and form, but with a healthy dose of padding. I LOVE watching the world's strongest men shows or football for the linebackers


yes absolutley, football players have some of the best bodies imo, especially when they get a little chunky


----------



## north2alaska (Jun 25, 2020)

starharp said:


> yes absolutley, football players have some of the best bodies imo, especially when they get a little chunky



Exactly! I don't really like football, but I definitely gauge my "favorite" team on the players. That and hockey players


----------



## starharp (Jun 26, 2020)

north2alaska said:


> Exactly! I don't really like football, but I definitely gauge my "favorite" team on the players. That and hockey players


i feel like a giant perve but yes :] its the best


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 27, 2020)

From a few months ago when I was gearing up for my last powerlifting meet


----------



## JayDanger (Nov 6, 2020)

I used to box and lift three times a week until work took over my free time. I loved it so much and miss it dearly. Now that I have all the time in the world, I can't train safely


----------



## Angelette (Dec 14, 2022)

Haha I'm a sucker for acrofatic men! Big muscle arms but also a combo of heaviness is so damn sexy. 

My fellow Farllower Jack probably knows Farley was an athlete. I often like to oogle at those flexing photos. *swoons*


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 14, 2022)

Angelette said:


> Haha I'm a sucker for acrofatic men! Big muscle arms but also a combo of heaviness is so damn sexy.
> 
> My fellow Farllower Jack probably knows Farley was an athlete. I often like to oogle at those flexing photos. *swoons*


Yep! Farley weighed about 400 lbs and it was clearly not all fat. His physique is one I aspire to. I like being a fat guy, but I still hit the gym too keep the muscle-chub status lol


----------



## Angelette (Dec 14, 2022)

JackCivelli said:


> Yep! Farley weighed about 400 lbs and it was clearly not all fat. His physique is one I aspire to. I like being a fat guy, but I still hit the gym too keep the muscle-chub status lol


Hm he does seem fit in some photos. I guess that one pic was early 90's? Anyways keep lifting for me!


----------



## BlobTheBrownieHunter (Jan 5, 2023)

I’m still pretty damn strong from my gym rat/football days, but I’m definitely losing some of my strength cuz I’ve gotten super lazy. I really wanna get back to the gym just to keep my mobility and core strength up as I grow, but it is soooo hard to motivate myself. Ugh.


----------



## Angelette (Jan 7, 2023)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I feel like there’s a psychological strength to living in the city because there’s so much chaos and you’re confronted by so much humanity every day. Can we at least agree that suburbanites are weak and soft?
> 
> (jk jk jk, I’m being facetious, please don’t get mad at me if you’re from the burbs)


Old comment but I grew up in ghetto neighborhoods and had bully/crazy neighbors. So I will take your comment personally.


----------



## Lovinitbig (Jan 7, 2023)

I haven’t hit the gym hard since college days but I ride mountain bikes in the warmer months quite a bit which I really like doing. I love being “in shape” while being very round as a shape. But I am envious of y’all muscle chubs and recently got a membership to the city rec centers. While I’m at my highest weight ever, I’m going to try and add some bulk in my arms and chest. Being a fit feedee BHM feels like it is exactly who I want to be.


----------

